# Belgian Escapades.



## urbex13 (May 8, 2013)

*The Trip*

I've just got back from a trip to Belgium with the girlfriend, we stayed in Brussels for four nights, travelling around by rail each day to see some bits that have been on my list for a while! Don't see much of a point in posting multiple separate reports so I'm going to collate my favourite snaps here. I won't include history as all of them have been covered extensively and I'm unsure as to how much detail is appropriate considering the more anonymous nature of our Belgian friends!

*The Pictures*


*The Horror Labs*


























*The Crypt*






























*The Chamber of Commerce*






























*Hospital SS*

Didn't get much here as we started getting bombarded with strip lights by the local kids who were wandering about smashing windows and setting fires.


















Thanks for looking,

_*Thirteen.*_​


----------



## Mars Lander (May 8, 2013)

wowsers!!!what a superb adventure that must of been well done !!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2013)

How macabre.


----------



## urbex13 (May 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with macabre


----------



## night crawler (May 8, 2013)

Impressive set of photos that.


----------



## urbex13 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Night Crawler, I appreciate the compliment


----------



## UrbanX (May 8, 2013)

Blimey you done all that on train! Very impressive! 
Looks like you had an absolute blast, you should be well proud of that set!


----------



## urbex13 (May 8, 2013)

Cheers mate! Yeah we did a site a day for the duration, I was in hospital this morning with a torn muscle in my side and can barely walk but I think it was well worth it, all things considered.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 8, 2013)

Very impressive!!


----------



## urbex13 (May 8, 2013)

Thank you! Broke my camera in Mons on the way back so I'm glad people think the pictures were good, offsets the loss a bit haha! It's an excuse to move onto Nikon or Canon though at least


----------



## perjury saint (May 8, 2013)

*Never get bored of lookin at the horror labs... Splendid shots!! *


----------



## TeeJF (May 9, 2013)

Horror Labs - wow! The Crypt - wow! CduC - wow! Oh b*gger this, I'm sick of repeating myself now!


----------



## urbex13 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks buddy, glad you like it all


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 9, 2013)

The dog in pic 1 always looks really sad 

But other than that, what a fantastic report.


----------



## urbex13 (May 10, 2013)

Cheers mate, I thought so. It's madness that all of those specimens haven't been taken and sold or donated to someone, I do wonder why? Surely they'd be of use?


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 11, 2013)

What an epic adventure you must have had! Really want to see these locations! Great shots and report


----------



## urbex13 (May 12, 2013)

Cheers Sshhhh... I'm glad you liked it! It's really worth getting over there, it would be pretty straightforward if you had a car too, it wasn't that bad on the train either if you don't mind walking loads.


----------

